# Web hosting, asking for a VAT Registration Number or Business Registration Number UK



## dawson90 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello, 
Here's the deal, I live in the UK and I have a domain name and I have a website created (offline). I want to start hosting my website with a host (ipage,hostgator, inmotion or hub) but most of them ask for a VAT registration number or a business name registration number. That is only when I want to host my site as a 'business' site, but if i click independent site, they don't ask for these. Do i host my site as independent? or do i have to register my business name (which to mean seems really steep i.e £100). 

I would be make the site, buying tshirts and printing them with monsterpress.co.uk. To sell them online i will be using paypal shopping cart on my website. I would also be open to sell them abroad.

Also do the hosting sites accept direct debit or do they have to be an upfront value?

Thanks
Luke


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sure sounds to me like you are a business. 

How else would you collect the required VAT without a registration number?


----------



## dawson90 (Feb 7, 2013)

How do i go about getting a vat registration number in the UK?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Found this on Google: HM Revenue & Customs: When to register for UK VAT


----------

